# Best way to clean thermal paste off CPU?



## Jolteon

So heres the thing, I recently got a new PC, and I'm about to get a dual core for it, hopefully, but I want to clean off the thermal paste from the other processor (for storage, or reselling, no idea yet)
What's the best way to clean thermal paste off used processors?
I will also do this to my other CPU's that I don't use, and some of them are pretty old (up to 8 year for one of my intels)
So, best way to clean a processor of old thermal paste?

The processor I'm replacing is good, but I changed my mind and want a dual core now, the system is only about a month old though. (It's not too good, just a basic PC for gaming and file storage, specs in my signature)


----------



## EmerilLIVE

You can use Arctic Silver cleaner, but I just wipe it with a paper towel and then clean it with a paper towel whetted with high purity isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## onlycodered

This has been asked over and over again. The most common method is by using cotton swabs and isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlycodered* 
This has been asked over and over again. The most common method is by using cotton swabs and isopropyl alcohol.

I'm not a fan of cotton swabs, they tend to leave hairs everywhere.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmerilLIVE* 
I'm not a fan of cotton swabs, they tend to leave hairs everywhere.

Yeah, but you can clean those off afterwards. They can be extremely helpful if the TIM is a bit stubborn at coming off.


----------



## coffeejunky

Best thing to use is 100% rubbing alcohol on a paper towel, then use a microfibre cloth to clean off the paper lint


----------



## Guruboy

Yes, rubbing alcohol, as high % as possible. Nothing below 90%.

Cotton swabs don't leave hairs as far as I know...be sure to use plenty of alcohol so the thermal paste isn't sticking to the swab.


----------



## waqasr

seriously..just a normal piece of tissue is fine..just wipe the stuff off until its clean...ive always done it like that.


----------



## onelivestarfish

alright a final answer for you:

coffee filter

+

Isopropyl alcohol (90% or higher)

done.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
seriously..just a normal piece of tissue is fine..just wipe the stuff off until its clean...ive always done it like that.

Linty much. I strictly use coffee filters. The things are cheap enough.


----------



## superk

I use alcohol wipes, the kind that you use on cuts and stuff. They are usually %100 and take everything off with no leftovers. BUT I ONLY USE THAT FOR CERAMIC COMPOUND. For Silver-based compounts I use Arctic clean and a coffee filter.


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelivestarfish* 
alright a final answer for you:

*coffee filter*

+

Isopropyl alcohol (90% or higher)

done.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liability* 
Linty much. I strictly use *coffee filters*. The things are cheap enough.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *superk* 
I use alcohol wipes, the kind that you use on cuts and stuff. They are usually %100 and take everything off with no leftovers. BUT I ONLY USE THAT FOR CERAMIC COMPOUND. For Silver-based compounts I use Arctic clean and a *coffee filter*.









Are you sensing a pattern?
_Use anything you want to get the majority of the goop off_;
You can wipe it off on the Cat if ya want to









Then finish up with a *Coffee filter* and High % Isopropyl.

For even better result, _then_ proceed with the ArcticClean -You'll be surprised at how much more comes off what appears to be a "spotlessly clean" surface -that you just did with Iso- when you use ArcticClean.

If you use the Iso first - You save on the ArctiClean and one $5 set will last you ages.\\
Sorted


----------



## wildfire99

My suggestion is to lick it off, good tasting and good for you.


----------



## theartist

I always found brake cleaner to remove everything.


----------



## L00NYGAMER

I use peroxide, lol. JK JK

I'm soooooo pissed because I think I bent some pins on the CPU seat on my P5N-E while cleaning out compound off it.


----------



## rhkcommander959

i use a sock, just turn it inside-out, and scrub away. if it's clean, it wont leave any hairs!


----------

